# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Νεος μελος στην φτερωτη οικογενεια

## christos80

Καλημερα παιδες και χρονια πολλα 
Χτες μου χαρισε ενας φιλος εναν κουκλο καναρινο σημερα θα παω να του αγορασω κλουβι και τα παρελκομενα του 
Διαβασα αρκετα για τα καναρινια γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα απο αυτα αλλα εξακολουθω να μην καταλαβαινω εαν ειναι καναρινι φωνης ή χρωματος επισης θα ηθελα να του παρω παρεα ενα θυληκο αλλα δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να του παρω και απο που 
Οποιος μπορει να με βοηθησει στις αποριες μου 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Καλημέρα.Να σου ζήσει ο φίλος σου.Θηλυκό αν δεν σκοπεύεις να προχωρήσεις σε αναπαραγωγή δεν χρειάζεται να του πάρεις.Όσο για τη ράτσα για ρώτα το φίλο σου που στο έδωσε να σου πει.

----------


## christos80

> Καλημέρα.Να σου ζήσει ο φίλος σου.Θηλυκό αν δεν σκοπεύεις να προχωρήσεις σε αναπαραγωγή δεν χρειάζεται να του πάρεις.Όσο για τη ράτσα για ρώτα το φίλο σου που στο έδωσε να σου πει.


Καλημερα φιλε θα τον ζευγαρωσω....δυστυχως αυτος που μου το εδωσε ειναι φιλος του αδερφου μου και ειναι δυσκολο να συννενοηθω αλλα θα το κοιταξω...δεν ξερω αν γνωριζει το εδωσε γιατι δεν μπορουσε να το φροντισει  και επειδη εγω ηθελα να ασχοληθω με τα καναρινια του ειπε ο αδερφος μου να μου το δωσει


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Πολυ ομορφο το καναρινι σου να το χαίρεσαι.  Πρεπει να ενημερωθεις πρωτα τι καναρινι ειναι απο τον ανθρωπο που το πηρες και μετα να παρεις ενα ιδιο για ζευγαρωμα.  Οχι οτι δεν θα ζευγαρωσουν αν ειναι κατι αλλο απλα αν ειναι καναρινι φωνης κ θελεις να διατηρησεις αυτο το ειδος να εχει θηλυκο φωνης..... Πρωτα να ενημερωθεις τι ειναι και μετα να παρεις μια ζευγαρωστρα τουλαχιστων 60αρα με χωρισμα για την περιοδο αναπαραγωγής. Αυτα για αρχη....  Ελπιζω να βοηθησα εστω και λιγο.......

----------


## VasilisM

Ωραίο καναρίνι! Βλέπω ότι φοράει δακτυλίδι...αν μπορείς δες τι γράφει το δακτυλίδι μήπως βγάλουμε άκρη τι ράτσα είναι...

----------


## koukoulis

Πολύ όμορφο το καναρίνι σου. Γράψε μας αν θέλεις, πως έχεις προχωρήσει...τι κλουβί του πήρες, πώς είναι η εσωτερική διάταξη του κλουβιού, η θέση του, τι είδους τροφής έχεις προμηθευτεί, κλπ. Μια φωτογραφία του κλουβιού, και της θέσης του στον χώρο που το έχεις, θα βοηθούσε ώστε να δούμε αν χρειάζεται βελτίωση κάποια παράμετρος. 
Όσο για το θηλυκό, καλύτερα να το ξανασκεφτείς σε αυτήν τη φάση. Θα έλεγα μάλιστα ότι αν θα πάρεις πουλάκι, θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να τα έχεις χωριστά και μακριά το ένα από το άλλο, ιδανικά σε άλλο δωμάτιο για   40 ημέρες (καραντίνα) ώστε να παρακολουθήσεις την υγεία τους και να "διαπιστώσεις" ότι είναι καλά στην υγεία τους και ότι δεν έχουν κάτι μολυσματικό που θα μπορούσαν να μεταδώσουν το ένα στο άλλο.

----------


## christos80

Εχω παρει μια ζευγαρωστρα  την μεγαλη με τις 6 ταιστρες απο τροφη εχω βαλει καποιους σπορους που βρηκα απο πετ σοπ, σαπιοκοκκαλο και του εβαλα και αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνω για τα ζεμπρακια μου αυτα μπρος το παρων οταν θα ειμαι σπιτι θα ανεβασω και φωτο και θα δω και το δαχτυλιδι να σας πω...θελω βοηθεια για την τροφη τι αλλο πρεπει να βαλω δλδ.Οσο για το τι θηλυκια μου ειπαν να παρω μια κιτρινη δεν ξερω πειτε μου....μου ειπε ο φιλος του αδερφου μου που μου το εδωσε οτι ειναι 40 χρονια ρατσα και οτι ειναι απο καλη γενια αλλα οταν τον ρωτησα τι ρατσα ;φωνης,χρωματος,κοινο με κοιταγε σαν ροφος και λεω καλα αστο θα ρωτησω τα παιδια απο το φορουμ αυτα για τωρα...περιμενω τα φωτα σας


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΚωνσταντινοςΔ

Να σου ζήσει!! Εγώ είχα την θηλύκια ένα μήνα καραντίνα μετά τα έβαλα στο ίδιο κλουβί με χώρισμα για να γνωριστούν όπου το ένα τάιζε το άλλο και στο τέλος τα έβαλα μαζί , ζευγάρωσαν και έκαναν 4 , από ράτσα δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω ,Να του δίνεις και φρούτα , λαχανικά.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ω ρε φιλε ασπρο αρσενικο 
Να σου ζησει!προσεχε με τις αυγοτροφες γτ τα καναρινια παχαινουν πανευκολα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

> Ω ρε φιλε ασπρο αρσενικο 
> Να σου ζησει!προσεχε με τις αυγοτροφες γτ τα καναρινια παχαινουν πανευκολα
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μια φορα του εβαλα θα του βαλω σε μοα εβδομαδα παλι να δω και πως θα παει τωρα θα δω για θηλυκια σιγουρα θα την βαλω καραντινα!!! Το θεμα ειναι τι χρωμα και τι ρατσα που δεν ξερω καν τι ειναι αυτος 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Εδω ειναι ο κουκλος στην ζευγαρωστρα περιμενει το γκομενακι να του φερω σε κανα μηνα 





Και του πηρα αυτη την τροφη πειτε μου αν ειναι καλη 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Χρήστο νομίζω πως θα μπορούσες να του παρέχεις ποιοτικότερο μείγμα σπόρων.

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια**Ποιο μίγμα σπόρων δίνουμε στα καναρίνια μας**Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*

----------


## christos80

> Χρήστο νομίζω πως θα μπορούσες να του παρέχεις ποιοτικότερο μείγμα σπόρων.
> 
> *Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια**Ποιο μίγμα σπόρων δίνουμε στα καναρίνια μας**Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*


Σ ευχαριστω θα κοιταξω να το αλλαξω αν και αυτο που πηρα ηταν πολυ ακριβοτερο απο τα αλλα και ειχε περισσοτερους σπορους 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

Του βαζω και αυγοτροφη που την φτιαχνω μονος μου αυγο τσοφλι νιφαδες βρωμης ριγανη και λιγη τριμμενη φρυγανια 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Οταν θα πας να παρεις τροφη,πες τους να σου δωσουν χωρις ρουπσεν,γιατι αυτη που εχεις πρεπει να ειναι φουλ αμα βλεπω καλα απο την φωτογραφια στην συσκευασια

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## christos80

> Οταν θα πας να παρεις τροφη,πες τους να σου δωσουν χωρις ρουπσεν,γιατι αυτη που εχεις πρεπει να ειναι φουλ αμα βλεπω καλα απο την φωτογραφια στην συσκευασια
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ρουσπεν ειναι το μαυρο μπιλακι;








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι ναι το μαυρο σπορακι ειναι το ρουπσεν

----------


## koukoulis

Αυτό που σου είπε ο φίλος του αδερφού σου περί ράτσας 40 ετών, είναι ότι προφανώς το πουλάκι είναι απόγονος διαδοχικών ζευγαρωμάτων εκτροφής που μετρά 40 χρόνια, αλλά καλώς ή κακώς όλα τα πουλάκια είναι απόγονοι κάποιων άλλων. Με άλλα λόγια δεν ξέρει ο άνθρωπος αν το συγκεκριμένο ανήκει σε κάποια ράτσα. 
Εσύ θα μπορούσες να μας πεις...
1. Αν βλέπεις να έχει κάποιο άλλου χρώματος πούπουλο (εκτός από άσπρο)
2. Κίτρινα (ή αχνοκίτρινα) φτερά στα ακρινά της κάθε του φτερούγας. 
Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, αν δλδ το πουλάκι είναι εντελώς λευκό, θα μπορούσες να ψάξεις να βρεις θηλυκό ομοίως εντελώς λευκό, χωρίς κανένα έγχρωμο φτερό ή πούπουλο, ενώ στη δεύτερη περίπτωση θα μπορούσες να το ζευγαρώσεις με κίτρινο θηλυκό του οποίου όμως τα φτερά στις άκρες των φτερούγων του να είναι λευκά. Όμως:
προκειμένου να ζευγαρώσεις το καναρίνι σου χρειάζεσαι πέρα από θυλυκό, άλλη μία ζευγαρώστρα, ιδανικά ένα κλουβί πτήσης για τους νεοσσούς, και να έχει προηγηθεί κατάλληλη διατροφική προετοιμασία του ζευγαριού των γονέων για περίπου ένα δίμηνο, τα πουλιά να βρίσκονται σε κατάλληλο χώρο, να ακολουθούν το φυσικό φως δλδ, να κοιμούνται τη νύχτα και να ξυπνούν το ξημέρωμα και φυσικά αν τα έχεις σε εσωτερικό χώρο, να μην βρίσκονται σε ρεύματα αέρα, σε μυρωδιές (π.χ. η κουζίνα και τα μπάνια απαγορεύονται) να μην διακόπτεται ο ύπνος τους. Επίσης ένα θέμα που θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς πριν φέρεις στο σπίτι θηλυκό πουλάκι, είναι το τι θα γίνει με τους απογόνους του ζευγαριού σου...έχεις κάπου να τους δώσεις και να τους φροντίζουν επαρκώς; Το αναφέρω αυτό, διότι πολλοί άνθρωποι θέλουν καναρίνι, κι έπειτα τα χώνουν σε μικρά κλουβάκια, δεν τα καθαρίζουν συχνά, δεν τα τρέφουν επαρκώς και τα πουλάκια ταλαιπωρούνται ή αρρωσταίνουν. 
Τέλος, αν θέλεις και μπορείς, βγάλε μια πανοραμική φωτογραφία του κλουβιού (ολόκληρου) για να μπορούμε να δούμε την εσωτερική του διάταξη και πες μας πόσο είναι το μήκος αυτού και αν πράγματι πρόκειται για ζευγαρώστρα (το αναφέρεις επάνω βεβαίως και δεν σε αμφισβητώ, αλλά όντως έχει χώρισμα το κλουβί :winky:

----------


## christos80

> Αυτό που σου είπε ο φίλος του αδερφού σου περί ράτσας 40 ετών, είναι ότι προφανώς το πουλάκι είναι απόγονος διαδοχικών ζευγαρωμάτων εκτροφής που μετρά 40 χρόνια, αλλά καλώς ή κακώς όλα τα πουλάκια είναι απόγονοι κάποιων άλλων. Με άλλα λόγια δεν ξέρει ο άνθρωπος αν το συγκεκριμένο ανήκει σε κάποια ράτσα. 
> Εσύ θα μπορούσες να μας πεις...
> 1. Αν βλέπεις να έχει κάποιο άλλου χρώματος πούπουλο (εκτός από άσπρο)
> 2. Κίτρινα (ή αχνοκίτρινα) φτερά στα ακρινά της κάθε του φτερούγας. 
> Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, αν δλδ το πουλάκι είναι εντελώς λευκό, θα μπορούσες να ψάξεις να βρεις θηλυκό ομοίως εντελώς λευκό, χωρίς κανένα έγχρωμο φτερό ή πούπουλο, ενώ στη δεύτερη περίπτωση θα μπορούσες να το ζευγαρώσεις με κίτρινο θηλυκό του οποίου όμως τα φτερά στις άκρες των φτερούγων του να είναι λευκά. Όμως:
> προκειμένου να ζευγαρώσεις το καναρίνι σου χρειάζεσαι πέρα από θυλυκό, άλλη μία ζευγαρώστρα, ιδανικά ένα κλουβί πτήσης για τους νεοσσούς, και να έχει προηγηθεί κατάλληλη διατροφική προετοιμασία του ζευγαριού των γονέων για περίπου ένα δίμηνο, τα πουλιά να βρίσκονται σε κατάλληλο χώρο, να ακολουθούν το φυσικό φως δλδ, να κοιμούνται τη νύχτα και να ξυπνούν το ξημέρωμα και φυσικά αν τα έχεις σε εσωτερικό χώρο, να μην βρίσκονται σε ρεύματα αέρα, σε μυρωδιές (π.χ. η κουζίνα και τα μπάνια απαγορεύονται) να μην διακόπτεται ο ύπνος τους. Επίσης ένα θέμα που θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς πριν φέρεις στο σπίτι θηλυκό πουλάκι, είναι το τι θα γίνει με τους απογόνους του ζευγαριού σου...έχεις κάπου να τους δώσεις και να τους φροντίζουν επαρκώς; Το αναφέρω αυτό, διότι πολλοί άνθρωποι θέλουν καναρίνι, κι έπειτα τα χώνουν σε μικρά κλουβάκια, δεν τα καθαρίζουν συχνά, δεν τα τρέφουν επαρκώς και τα πουλάκια ταλαιπωρούνται ή αρρωσταίνουν. 
> Τέλος, αν θέλεις και μπορείς, βγάλε μια πανοραμική φωτογραφία του κλουβιού (ολόκληρου) για να μπορούμε να δούμε την εσωτερική του διάταξη και πες μας πόσο είναι το μήκος αυτού και αν πράγματι πρόκειται για ζευγαρώστρα (το αναφέρεις επάνω βεβαίως και δεν σε αμφισβητώ, αλλά όντως έχει χώρισμα το κλουβί



Καλησπερα και σε ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σου τον καναρο τον εχω σε ζευγαρωστα 60/34/26 (την κινεζικη με το χωρισμα) ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο μπροστα σε μπαλκονοπορτα και τηρειται το ωραριο ημερας και νυχτας ειναι ολολευκο το καναρινι χωρις κανενα ιχνος κιτρινου χρωματος δεν ειναι το πρωτο πτερωτο φιλαρακο που εχω εχω και 4 ζευγαρια zebra finch και ενα καρδερινοκαναρο και ειπα να ασχοληθω με τα καναρινια μιας και μου δοθηκε η ευκαιρια με τον καναρο που φερανε....εχω διαβασει αρκετα αυτες τις μερες και αποφασισα να αγορασω μια καναρα θηλυκια την εχω βαλει σε καραντινα σε ξεχωριστα δωματια με τον καναρο και περιμενω να περασουν οι μερες για να τους βαλω μαζι.... και αυτη την εχω σε ιδια παρομοια ζευγαρωστρα...απο οσα διαβασα πηρα μια καραρα κιτρινη με λευκα στα φτερα ρατσα μου ειπαν μαλινουα και ειναι φωνης...φυσικα ακομα δεν ξερω ο κευκος αν θεωρειται καποια ρατσα δεν εχω παρει ακομα απαντηση σε αυτο αλλα μου ειπαν οτι μαλλον ειναι κοινο και οτι αν την ζευγαρωσω με θηλυκια μαλινου θα σου βγαλουν ασπρα και κιτρινα που αν τα εκπαιδευσεις θα τραγουδανε πολυ ομορφα 
Αυτο που με ενδιαφερει τωρα ειναι η καλη διατροφικη προετοιμασια ωστε τον φεβρουαριο να μπουν στο ιδιο κλουβι στελνω φωτο απο την καναρα που πηρα και περιμενω τις παρατηρησεις σας




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## koukoulis

Δυστυχώς αν το πουλάκι είναι ολόλευκο δεν πήρες την κατάλληλη κανάρα. Μάλλον έπρεπε να πάρεις μια επίσης ολόλευκη, μια και προφανώς η ράτσα του φαίνεται να είναι λευκό υπολειπόμενο, με άλλα λόγια πιθανά να πρόκειται για ομόζυγο υποχωρητικού παράγοντα καναρίνι, με άλλα λόγια όχι για τη ράτσα με τα λευκά και τα κίτρινα λιποχρωμικά που έχουν αντίστοιχα κίτρινα και λευκά ακρινά φτερά. Φυσικά σε αυτό που ισχυρίζομαι πιο πάνω θα συνηγορούσε και η γνώση ότι οι γονείς του εν' λόγω αρσενικού καναρινιού είναι ομοίως ολόλευκοι. 

Να τη χαίρεσαι την κανάρα σου λοιπόν και έχεις δύο επιλογές στο σημείο που βρίσκεσαι....
1. Αν πράγματι οι γονείς του αρσενικού είναι ολόλευκοι προμηθεύεσαι ένα επίσης λευκό εντελώς θηλυκό και φυσικά για την κυρία που ήδη φιλοξενείς ένα αρσενικό μαλινουά
2 Η προφανής....δλδ ζευγαρώνεις αυτά τα δύο, διότι ούτως ή άλλως η πρώτη επιλογή, πέραν των άλλων, έχει και το μειονέκτημα ότι λέγεται ότι στα μαλινουά χαλάει η φωνή τους, οι τόνοι τους και το κελάηδημά τους ως χαμηλότονο "σκεπάζεται" από τις φωνές των καναρινιών οποιασδήποτε άλλης ράτσας.

----------


## Nikos Her

*μαλλον απο ο,τι  φαινεται στη φωτογραφια το καναρινι ειναι ρατσας  και μαλλον ειναι λευκο υπολειπομενο στην κατηγορια καναρινια χρωματος
η καναρα ειναι κιτρινωπη (οχι εντονο κιτρινο) οποτε φερει και λευκα γονιδια που σημαινει αν τα ζευγαρωσεις θα προκυψουν 50% λευκα και 50% κιτρινωπα

* τα λευκα καναρινια ειναι ωραια πουλια και δινουν ωραιους χρωματισμους και συνδυασμους οταν ζευγραωνουν με καναρινια με αλλα χρωματα*

----------

